
Linux 4.5 released - diegocg
http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.5
======
rhinoceraptor
I always like checking out the current codename in the Makefile[1], currently
it's "Blurry Fish Butt".

[1]:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Makefile#L5](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Makefile#L5)

~~~
nickik
Blurry Fish Butt powers a huge portion of the world phones, tv, computer and
other computing devices.

------
aychedee
The exciting thing here seems to be cgroups v2 coming out from behind a
development flag.

The new design seems to be dramatically easier to understand and just plain
better. I wonder how long it will take LXC/Docker et Al to make use of them to
improve their userspace offerings?

It sounds like the security model could now be good enough for shared hosting
using cgroups to become a reality.

